# Fake Infiniti



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys as most of you know i use Infiniti and will vouch for it from the results i have had over the past 14months or so......i spoke to my source last night and there are fakes out on the market of some of the range.....

the pictures below show that the font is slightly different, the blue on the vials and box is lighter on the fake ones, the biggest give away as it seems to be with most fakes is the price, apparently they have one price across the whole range which is extremely cheap (some will welcome this but remember cheap is cheap for a reason)....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Guys as most of you know i use Infiniti and will vouch for it from the results i have had over the past 14months or so......i spoke to my source last night and there are fakes out on the market of some of the range.....
> 
> the pictures below show that the font is slightly different, the blue on the vials and box is lighter on the fake ones, the biggest give away as it seems to be with most fakes is the price, apparently they have one price across the whole range which is extremely cheap (some will welcome this but remember cheap is cheap for a reason)....


My Infiniti source has been stocking them since they first come about, think he gets them directly from the lab, his should be legit

Tbh Infiniti is already cheap enough! I really don't get people who fake! Why?????


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

in general fakers will choose a lab that is doing well in general......i agree it is well priced i have been told what the fake is going for and although i cannot comment on prices let me just put it out there, the fake blends are the same cost as the fake Prop now anyone who knows anything knows that is just impossible.....


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

using their var at moment mines g2g. Shin pumps and strength gains vouching for it lol.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

i can believe it, my mate had a nasty infection, and those boxes look like the real deal, no prices mentioned but he was paying change, so could be that this fake stuff isnt even sterile ! if it is what he shot, if...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are close but seeing as you have the pictures here now it is easier to compare, the blue is much deeper on the genuine vials....if you have nothing to compare to then i can see it being difficult hence this post

as for as i know this only applies to Vials and the blends at that, at the moment i know of TMT, Test 400 & 500 but this would make sense as these will cost more (genuine) so people will buy them thinking they had a good deal.....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Very sceptical about this, I have both types that iv got from the same source who buys direct. I'm using the lighter labelled t500 and it's good ****. Imo it's just an inconsistent print which is perfectly normal with any printing publication. Look at rohms labels for example, some red some pinky. I'll certainly ask my contacts though but I'd be very suprised if these are fakes and not just an inconsistent print.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

AlQaholic said:


> Thoughts?


Looks legit to me, I've seen plenty of Infiniti vial boxes in the last year or so and that looks no different


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Very sceptical about this, I have both types that iv got from the same source who buys direct. I'm using the lighter labelled t500 and it's good ****. Imo it's just an inconsistent print which is perfectly normal with any printing publication. Look at rohms labels for example, some red some pinky. I'll certainly ask my contacts though but I'd be very suprised if these are fakes and not just an inconsistent print.


Hmmm maybe

I'm using the test 500 and considering it's meant to be 500 per ml am not rating it to much, switching to the test 400 this week tho


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Quite a few differences bolder text ,spaces between lines of text ,batch,mfg,exp line up on the fake one and not real one ,also been printed on different board ,ones slightly yellower ,definatly different artwork for packaging ( been in print trade)so not just dodgy printing,only other explanation is that they've changed packaging supplier and they have replicated it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

The labels on their orals are also dull and grainy?

It's not just the blends and trens that are like these, there is the full range i have seen, eq 200, test e, sust, deca 400, deca 250, everything. Most Box printing companies have a large minimum order per design with an upfront cost perbdesign for making it print ready. Just seems like a hell of a lot of work and cost to fake a relatively new lab that's already one of the cheapest on the market.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree mate but the artwork is different ,text etc so it's not a re print its newly submitted artwork that would cost them ,why would they pay for new artwork when they have original ,


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

capo said:


> I agree mate but the artwork is different ,text etc so it's not a re print its newly submitted artwork that would cost them ,why would they pay for new artwork when they have original ,


The silver is a stamped embossment mate, not done by a printer so could just be a slight miss calibration, the font isn't different there, it's just slightly different spacing. But I'll have a sure answer my man gets back to me later.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

capo said:


> I agree mate but the artwork is different ,text etc so it's not a re print its newly submitted artwork that would cost them ,why would they pay for new artwork when they have original ,


Spacing etc on lettering in the pics looks different. Plus the Foil Infiniti logo is very different as its more thinner and spaced out on the fake box.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> The biggest difference if you guys haven't spotted..
> 
> The INFINITI in silver on the box - the supposed 'fake' the writing is much thinner and the supposed 'genuine' the writing is much bolder and fatter.
> 
> I have both boxes here.


Beat me to it lol


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Machette said:


> Spacing etc on lettering in the pics looks different. Plus the Foil Infiniti logo is very different as its more thinner and spaced out on the fake box.


Exactly this the foil blocking is made from a block which would of also have to be remade so it's a totally from scratch again


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

AlQaholic said:


> @capo do you think the pics I posted look like the genuine as you have a keen eye?


Just noticed yours has a QR code on the side of the box ,do you have a qr reader app on your phone


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

capo said:


> Exactly this the foil blocking is made from a block which would of also have to be remade so it's a totally from scratch again


Won't be a block mate. More likely heat pressed from a weeded foil sheet.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

It's the printers term


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Its strange.I have a rip blend here which clearly looks like a copy based on the pics but my enth is differed...the blue print is darker but the silver INFINITI print isn't as thick????


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jones105 said:


> Its strange.I have a rip blend here which clearly looks like a copy based on the pics but my enth is differed...the blue print is darker but the silver INFINITI print isn't as thick????


Did you get them from the same source? Put pics up of both mate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Did you get them from the same source? Put pics up of both mate


Just spoke to my source who gets direct.

He said the main issue is the pricing its being sold at. One price accross the board and the tmt is the same price as everything else.

The printing is slightly different and the boxes are different and at the moment its only oils.

Thats what ive been told.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Did you get them from the same source? Put pics up of both mate


Yes mate,same source

I can't upload pics from my phone iv all ready tried....wen I get home from wrk tomo,I'll try to do it from the ipad


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jones105 said:


> Yes mate,same source
> 
> I can't upload pics from my phone iv all ready tried....wen I get home from wrk tomo,I'll try to do it from the ipad


That's me confident that they are both legit. Cheers.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's me confident that they are both legit. Cheers.


I'm curious tho...there 2 t400s that appear different yet my test enth box and vial look same as enth in pics.only difference it the logo on mine being thinner??? Who knows lol


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> Thoughts?


There is a distinct color difference in the oil itself on the fakes in @Pscarb pics, i know this is not necessarily a problem but if you look at the genuine pics and yours you will see that what you have matches the genuine one's down to the color of the oil itself so compare batch numbers and hey presto.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i was in two minds in posting this up as there runs the chance that everyone then questions their products......i have messaged the guy i got this info and pics from to see if he knows what was faked as i highly doubt the whole range has been....


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i was in two minds in posting this up as there runs the chance that everyone then questions their products......i have messaged the guy i got this info and pics from to see if he knows what was faked as i highly doubt the whole range has been....


I have Test-E 250mg, and different boxes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

post the pictures up


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> post the pictures up


Do I have to, lol. It's the same as the OP pics. Different writing, different spacing, silver thickness of INFINITI logo, the bottom of the box text diffferent, different font everywhere etc. I'll post pics if its actually important, but means I have to move, lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

then don't buddy........

same as the OP's pictures so you mean mine? same as which ones the fake or genuine?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> then don't buddy........
> 
> same as the OP's pictures so you mean mine? same as which ones the fake or genuine?


I have

Test e 250mg 2 vials.

One of them is from start of 2014 (looks the same as the genuine onee you posted)

One of them is from end of 2014/start 2015 (looks same as fake one)

I didn't buy them at same time.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I'll take a pic actually, I'll move, lol. I'll take a pic of clear differences.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so one of them looks like the genuine and one looks like the fake........then off the top of my head you have one fake and one genuine......problem solved


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> so one of them looks like the genuine and one looks like the fake........then off the top of my head you have one fake and one genuine......problem solved


It could just be that they've changed the packaging slightly, it may not be fake. But eitheer way, the outcome is..

If it is fake, test e 250 is one of the oils faked.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Note: I trust my source *completely* he has NEVER let me down, and never will. My mind isn't made up if the stuff is fake or not. However I am suspicious with the amount of differences I see personally and I'm just being honest. It seems strange that a lab which had such good oils would change their practice under any circumstance (but I have no idea how this stuff is made, so I could be ccompletely wrong) - but to change the colour of your oils (with a different carrier iss it?) although box sayss the same stuff is included as the other one - I just don't thiink it adds up. Hope this heelps someone anyway. @Pscarb

Pic 1 ('fake' left & 'genuine' right on all pics except 4):

Smaller Infiniti silver writing on left one, the line that seperates the white and blue on box is thicker on the left. Text slightly different.










Pic 2:

Not that clear, but different text completely.










Pic 3:

Silver writing (again) different style, thickness. Text is also different everywhere.










Pic 4 (genuine on left, fake right)

Different text again.










Pic 5 (fake left, genuine right again):

Like the silver writing, the white writing has the same style now, smaller and thinner on the fake. Also you can see the differences on the rest of the text too.










Pic 6:

Tops are different, minor detail but just throwing it out there.










Pic 7:

Minor details again but to me, whole thing is suspicious. Vials different, label placement different, text different, colour different (of oils too slightly) and also the blue line that seperates the colours on the vial (same as the box) very noticeable.










Pic 8:

Same as above, different text, oils look slightly diffeerent colours and so on. text very noticeably different at the bottom.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Makes you wonder if they are fakes how long they have been going around for @TommyBananas would you have even noticed this if it wasn't for this thread?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

capo said:


> Makes you wonder if they are fakes how long they have been going around for @TommyBananas would you have even noticed this if it wasn't for this thread?


I did notice the vial labels were in different places & the cap on the top. I didn't notice the rest, no, maybe that the oil was a slightly different colour.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Note: I trust my source *completely* he has NEVER let me down, and never will. My mind isn't made up if the stuff is fake or not. However I am suspicious with the amount of differences I see personally and I'm just being honest. It seems strange that a lab which had such good oils would change their practice under any circumstance (but I have no idea how this stuff is made, so I could be ccompletely wrong) - but to change the colour of your oils (with a different carrier iss it?) although box sayss the same stuff is included as the other one - I just don't thiink it adds up. Hope this heelps someone anyway. @Pscarb
> 
> Pic 1 ('fake' left & 'genuine' right on all pics except 4):
> 
> ...


Absolutely there are differences, but that is nothing out of the ordinary for any lab or even any legit mass.produced product. I don't know yet 100% as I havnt had a reply from my man so i have an open mind, but i personaly don't think they are fake. Oil colour varies all the time, if you go i to tesco and pick up a few bottles of oil, they will often be different. Iv had sphinx tren that's bright yellow and others that have been green from the gso. Also labels are out on by hand so placement also isn't a good indicator, iv see seen rohm vials with labels upside dow, different fonts, different shades of red, different vial shapes. Things like cap design changing isn't uncommon. Triumph labs started off black, then white flat, then white with a ring. It just depends what is or isn't available at the time or reordering.

So all these differences we can see here between the 2 are no different to differences we often see with other labs, its especialy unworrying because they seem to be different batches with different dates. If we had 2 different types with the same dates and codes then i would question it more. The biggest thing that comes to my mind is why the hell would somebody go to all the trouble of faking infiniti which is gonna be an expensive set up, with all the boxes etc, when infiniti is a relatively new lab, isn't really that we'll known and are also one of the cheapest labs wholesale on the market. It makes no sense whatsoever. Rohm or alpha pharma, sure, but infiniti? Still have an open mind to it but waiting to hear from my man before I'll set anything in stone.


----------



## 41128 (Jan 27, 2014)

Renvex also went through a change late in 2014 where their packaging changed with slight differences similar to Infiniti where the design of the text, box design and oil colour actually varied. The oral tubs completely changed colour and labels too completely changed but their gear is not bunk otherwise I wouldve been completely shut down for the past 4/5/6 months. Admittedly it doesnt look good, especially if there is no word of packaging being changed from Infiniti themselves or their suppliers but i doubt a legitimate, trusted supplier is selling these 'fake' batches because they would lose business completely when customers twig, it wouldnt be worth it for them. Its not really about the trusted lab, its more about whether you trust your supplier. My supplier serves thousands and has done for a while now and when the Renvex went through those changes, I did first doubt the supplier BUT I just carried on using the gear and it obviously is not fake.

The best thing anybody with these 'fake' Infiniti batches can do is contact their supplier to see if they can contact Infiniti to confirm these package changes because how else, other than tests obviously, would we know?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the biggest differences is that the boxes are slightly bigger on the fakes and the word INFINITI spacing is thinner on the fake......

the flip off tops that @TommyBananas has shown are both legit, the ones with 'Flip off" are current the ones without are from a year ago.......so both legit and would go with when he bought them.....


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the biggest differences is that the boxes are slightly bigger on the fakes and the word INFINITI spacing is thinner on the fake......
> 
> the flip off tops that @TommyBananas has shown are both legit, the ones with 'Flip off" are current the ones without are from a year ago.......so both legit and would go with when he bought them.....


Flip off ones i got start of 2015 i think or just right at end of 2014

It was definitely 2015 actually.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> Flip off ones i got start of 2015 i think or just right at end of 2014
> 
> It was definitely 2015 actually.


just spoke to my source and apparently they went with these in the last 3-5 months, the earlier ones are cheap as chips (his words lol) he is checking with the fakes to see what tops the ones he has have....


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> just spoke to my source and apparently they went with these in the last 3-5 months, the earlier ones are cheap as chips (his words lol) he is checking with the fakes to see what tops the ones he has have....


So I'm a little confused by what you're saying - you think both of mine are legit despite the several differences? Wasn't sure what you meant before.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

So the two ways to tell which are fake:

1. Thinner silver infiniti logo on the box

2. The batch number and date on the box and vials are in a simple font wereas the genuine uses a dot-matrix type of font.

3. Price being sold at wholesale


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Machette said:


> So the two ways to tell which are fake:
> 
> 1. Thinner silver infiniti logo on the box
> 
> 2. The batch number and date on the box and vials are in a simple font wereas the genuine uses a dot-matrix type of font.


Well I have those differences, and I think @Pscarb was saying mine are legit.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Machette said:


> So the two ways to tell which are fake:
> 
> 1. Thinner silver infiniti logo on the box
> 
> 2. The batch number and date on the box and vials are in a simple font wereas the genuine uses a dot-matrix type of font.


3. Price being sold at wholesale.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Machette said:


> So the two ways to tell which are fake:
> 
> 1. Thinner silver infiniti logo on the box
> 
> 2. The batch number and date on the box and vials are in a simple font wereas the genuine uses a dot-matrix type of font.


however, that's not to say that one is fake. As I said before, all labs have inconsistent labels and packaging time to time.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Ive just had my 4th injection of their test400 and deca300 , pip is ridiculous on it but I don't know if it's somethjmg im doing but I keep getting s really badly swollen area on my gluts approx 3"x1" across it , I feel good on it but being only on it 4 weeks it's very hard to tell, red face and being very Horny is about the only thing I feel (and myself a lot lol) I'll throw up a few pics of my stuff later


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> however, that's not to say that one is fake. As I said before, all labs have inconsistent labels and packaging time to time.


Ive spoke to my source today and since Infiniti has started they havnt changed either packaging suppliers or anything to do with the design.

Only the caps.

So there is no inconsistency. There is definately a batch of fakes out there!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> Well I have those differences, and I think @Pscarb was saying mine are legit.


when you compare your lettering to the fake posted on page one it is not the same, as far as i can tell yours are not fake.......

the tops are not a give away as the fake ones have the "Flip off" top

there will be small inconsistencies in all UGL products, the things to look for are what Machette has pointed out, knowing what the fakes are going for this would be the biggest tell.......


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> when you compare your lettering to the fake posted on page one it is not the same, as far as i can tell yours are not fake.......
> 
> the tops are not a give away as the fake ones have the "Flip off" top
> 
> there will be small inconsistencies in all UGL products, the things to look for are what Machette has pointed out, knowing what the fakes are going for this would be the biggest tell.......


I think you have misunderstood mypics? I have all the text differences, etc.

I have all the signs of the fake ones, and the flip off top, lol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TommyBananas said:


> I think you have misunderstood mypics? I have all the text differences, etc.
> 
> I have all the signs of the fake ones, and the flip off top, lol.


the flip off top does not signify anything as i said on an earlier post i was waiting to see if this was a tell tale sign and it is not.

the word INFINITI does not look like the fake one i posted but i have said this, if you feel you have the fake then you need to speak to your source.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the flip off top does not signify anything as i said on an earlier post i was waiting to see if this was a tell tale sign and it is not.
> 
> the word INFINITI does not look like the fake one i posted but i have said this, if you feel you have the fake then you need to speak to your source.


Are you serious? lol










I am in contact with my source. I trust him. There is no issue other than, I can't believe you claim you can't see the difference?! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you are comparing your two products against each other when neither have been confirmed as fake, yes there is a difference but as has been said by tekkers inconsistencies happen, by your own admission these are a year apart........

i have given you my thoughts believe what you want to believe.....it really makes no difference to me


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you are comparing your two products against each other when neither have been confirmed as fake, yes there is a difference but as has been said by tekkers inconsistencies happen, by your own admission these are a year apart........
> 
> i have given you my thoughts believe what you want to believe.....it really makes no difference to me


But a year ago the stuff is in the box you have labelled as legit.

Now the newer stuff is in a box that you have labelled as fake.

It doesn't matter if they were bought last week, a year ago.

The boxes differ, in everyway that the two you posted do? lol - As I said, I'm 100% not saying mine is fake. I'm saying the comparisons are exactly the same as yours. A year ago my Infiniti stuff had no (practically no chance) chance of being faked. Now you've posted a box that looks the same as mine, said its fake, and I've bought it around the same time this has happened.

So obviously if you post what you posted, and I see those differences too, it causes suspicion.

I know the one from a year ago is not fake, cause I had bloodwork done with it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the pictures i posted are from now and they are of the fake and genuine ones.......this is what i have posted...

if you think yours are legit then so be it, if you think yours are fake then so be it........i am not here to tell you what you have is fake or genuine, the original pictures i posted are of the current fake and genuine Infiniti do with that what you please as i said it has no bearing on me what you think......use your stuff or don't.....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> But a year ago the stuff is in the box you have labelled as legit.
> 
> Now the newer stuff is in a box that you have labelled as fake.
> 
> ...


If you got bloods using these supposed fake ones you'd have the same result mate, I'm using these 'fake' t500, went from doing 500mg cido amps per week to 2ml of t500 and Deffo it's test


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> If you got bloods using these supposed fake ones you'd have the same result mate, I'm using these 'fake' t500, went from doing 500mg cido amps per week to 2ml of t500 and Deffo it's test


tekkers put up pics of your test 500 boxes please want to compare with mine...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

these fakes are to do with an ex ukm member the guy that ripped people off for years and indeed ripped off a guy on here and then returned his money , cannot remember the thread title or the people involved but i have no doubt he is related to these , location was norwich iirc .


----------



## GaryGains (Jan 7, 2015)

Ive seen first hand labs at work and sometimes there are small discrepancies with ink colour or label supplies... its really not a problem and remember these are not pharmaceutical companies guys, however much you wish to think otherwise, they are made in someones garage/kitchen/storage unit - so are not hard to replicate but to go through that much trouble to duplicate a UGL? That most of the time sounds absurd....especially to pick on a lab thats relatively far from the top 3 I'd say...!

I would say you are good to go.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

GaryGains said:


> Ive seen first hand labs at work and sometimes there are small discrepancies with ink colour or label supplies... its really not a problem and remember these are not pharmaceutical companies guys, however much you wish to think otherwise, they are made in someones garage/kitchen/storage unit - so are not hard to replicate but to go through that much trouble to duplicate a UGL? That most of the time sounds absurd....especially to pick on a lab thats relatively far from the top 3 I'd say...!
> 
> I would say you are good to go.


considering it is UGL the printing/fonts will be done using the same printer software and templates making errors almost impossible .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Machette said:


> tekkers put up pics of your test 500 boxes please want to compare with mine...


Iv got pics of the t400, t500, deca, sust, 1rip, ttm, but won't let me upload, pm your number I'll whatsapp you it


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> considering it is UGL the printing/fonts will be done using the same printer software and templates making errors almost impossible .


If there is faked stuff, whoever it is needs a good kicking. srs.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> considering it is UGL the printing/fonts will be done using the same printer software and templates making errors almost impossible .


Exactly what im saying.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> I'll take a pic actually, I'll move, lol. I'll take a pic of clear differences.


Lazy ****!! Get yo ass up!!!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I'll have to examine my npp, test 400 an 500 when I get home


----------



## ginger nugget (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi guys I'm new to UK muscle I'm currently running the ttm 500 and my boxes look like the supposedly fake ones I've just checked my boxes and they have the same batch number on them as Tommy bananas test enth wtf. But gaining nice lean gains with the ttm


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ginger nugget said:


> Hi guys I'm new to UK muscle I'm currently running the ttm 500 and my boxes look like the supposedly fake ones I've just checked my boxes and they have the same batch number on them as Tommy bananas test enth wtf. But gaining nice lean gains with the ttm


Way to tell would be the thickness of the infiniti lettering on the box? Put up a pic.


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

The next batch will appear with holograms on, So i have been informed so that will keep things in check for a while, until the scamming fakers copy that :-(


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

trapman said:


> The next batch will appear with holograms on, So i have been informed so that will keep things in check for a while, until the scamming fakers copy that :-(


Seems pointless lol.

Anymore news anyone?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Been discussing the under filled vials on another forum

Issues with the test 500 and prop but mainly the test 500

Something to do with the plant, good sources will send a new vial out without you having to send the under filled one back


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Those Infiniti vials are 100% legit at least


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Seems pointless lol.
> 
> Anymore news anyone?


Its a start, at least if you got a good source they will get the ones with hologram on and you will know your good to go, Like i said its a start. ;-)


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

The lab know about this a trying to rectify, so i think is a good thing

What to you think TB


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

trapman said:


> The lab know about this a trying to rectify, so i think is a good thing
> 
> What to you think TB


I guess it is a start, lol.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

capo said:


> Makes you wonder if they are fakes how long they have been going around for @TommyBananas would you have even noticed this if it wasn't for this thread?


Fake is the one on the left.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

TommyBananas said:


> Are you serious? lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake is the left one


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

just recieved this email ....

infiniti is a standard £xx per unit (25 min order) products include ..

tri-tren 150

tren ace 100

TMT 500

test prop 100

test e 250

test cyp 250

test 400

sust 250

mast prop 100

eq 200 undec

eq-test 500

deca 250

deca 400

Seems legit lol ...


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

xpower said:


> just recieved this email ....
> 
> infiniti is a standard £xx per unit (25 min order) products include ..
> 
> ...


Can't be genuine all those at one price on a 25 min, but the relevant question is, are these ones on the left, the ones being sold at these cheap prices, because I didn't get mine at a cheap price, they were the price they are meant to be.

What ****ing moron sells tmt the same price as a vial of prop or eq 200.


----------



## Dezzy (Mar 14, 2013)

Well is it me or why has no one thought to compaire a fake one and legit one from the same batch number ?, your co pairing two different run patches, you need to compaire a legit one and fake one with same batch number and same top cap changes, pointless other wise, especially when changes are so hard to spot, and could easily be printer error, you can not tell me an ugl would give a **** if ink was darker lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dezzy said:


> Well is it me or why has no one thought to compaire a fake one and legit one from the same batch number ?, your co pairing two different run patches, you need to compaire a legit one and fake one with same batch number and same top cap changes, pointless other wise, especially when changes are so hard to spot, and could easily be printer error, you can not tell me an ugl would give a **** if ink was darker lol


This.

After using to test 500 for a number of weeks and friends are using the tren ace and tmt with good results I can't believe that these are the apparent fakes being sold on the cheap. Iv seen so many labs with printing difdifferences, look how many rohm threads there are with experienced rohm users saying vials are fake when infact they are legiT.


----------



## Dezzy (Mar 14, 2013)

Well I'm use ing the sust250 and have been for 4 weeks, and it's the business like, the prop I got last time was dynamite as well, the best prop Iv used hence why I bought this lab again, I have been getting all the usual signes of steroid use, ha, acne, sweating like a rabi and then there is that tell tell sign when your scales just go up and up, I'm positive the stuff I have is legit, Im hoping someone has a fake one and legit one from same batch number so I can see with my own eyes on here, it I'm very sceptical


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

View attachment 166473


Any good guys just started up this morning didn't hear a bad word on the lab until I stumbled across this thread


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

@TommyBananas


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Bump


What you needing the bump for? All has pretty much been said. Some people think it's fake, others don't. Both work perfectly well, I wouldnt worry.like you said you are using with good results


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> View attachment 166473
> 
> 
> Any good guys just started up this morning didn't hear a bad word on the lab until I stumbled across this thread


Look legit to me


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> What you needing the bump for? All has pretty much been said. Some people think it's fake, others don't. Both work perfectly well, I wouldnt worry.like you said you are using with good results


I've only just started mate was just curious as couldn't really compare to op pics


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> I've only just started mate was just curious as couldn't really compare to op pics


Oh i see. Yeah wouldn't worry iether way mate.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Always think of this song when I see the word Infinity.

I swear David Brent is on the vocals!

Guru Josh Project - Infinity (Ultra Music) - YouTube


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> What you needing the bump for? All has pretty much been said. Some people think it's fake, others don't. Both work perfectly well, I wouldnt worry.like you said you are using with good results


My source has direct contact with the lab and they have confirmed they are fakes about and are workin on a new packaging design or something where you'd be able to spot fakes easier


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> My source has direct contact with the lab and they have confirmed they are fakes about and are workin on a new packaging design or something where you'd be able to spot fakes easier


Yeah I know there fakes it's just wether these are it or not. I'm not convinced.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Here are the fake infiniti being sold on fb

View attachment 166882


Laughable. Think some people have been getting their wires crossed.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Dezzy said:


> Well is it me or why has no one thought to compaire a fake one and legit one from the same batch number ?, your co pairing two different run patches, you need to compaire a legit one and fake one with same batch number and same top cap changes, pointless other wise, especially when changes are so hard to spot, and could easily be printer error, you can not tell me an ugl would give a **** if ink was darker lol


I said this 5 pages ago :lol:


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Here are the fake infiniti being sold on fb
> 
> View attachment 166882
> 
> ...


Haha wtf is that sh1t! The most laughable fake I have ever seen.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Here are the fake infiniti being sold on fb
> 
> View attachment 166882
> 
> ...


Saw this a few weeks back lol actually know someone who brought it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Personaly I think these ones are legit and any that come in boxes and labels must be bunK. :whistling:


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

Wish I didn't see this... I'm worried now lol. Do these seem legit to you guys? I can't actually find much about this blend anywhere, but I do trust who I got it from.

View attachment 166897
View attachment 166898


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

BirdIsTheWord said:


> Wish I didn't see this... I'm worried now lol. Do these seem legit to you guys? I can't actually find much about this blend anywhere, but I do trust who I got it from.
> 
> View attachment 166897
> View attachment 166898


There fine, as said I've seen my fair share of Infiniti vials over the last year or so, this looks no different from them


----------



## Dezzy (Mar 14, 2013)

Those are fine trust me, Don't by everything you here on a forum, there is no evidence to show them as fake, in fact those are not fake and I will be happy to inject it if u want to throw it my way lol, trust me your g2g,


----------



## Dezzy (Mar 14, 2013)

..


----------



## Dezzy (Mar 14, 2013)

DaveCW said:


> I said this 5 pages ago :lol:


 :clap:


----------



## BirdIsTheWord (Apr 25, 2014)

Anybody find anything else about this?

the batch number and date of mine matches @TommyBananas 's supposed 'fake' and looks the same, even though it's a blend lol.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

ryda said:


> Saw this a few weeks back lol actually know someone who brought it


Brought it from where?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Mildo said:


> Brought it from where?


Can't say

Against forum rules


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

ryda said:


> Can't say
> 
> Against forum rules


lol I know that, silly. I thought you meant a country or something :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Mildo said:


> lol I know that, silly. I thought you meant a country or something :lol:


Well it was obviously going to be England


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Dezzy said:


> Those are fine trust me, Don't by everything you here on a forum, there is no evidence to show them as fake, in fact those are not fake and I will be happy to inject it if u want to throw it my way lol, trust me your g2g,


Sorry put I'll take @Pscarbs advise over your 6 posts.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

The problem with buying online is the pictures shown on the website may not give the impression they are fake and may very well look legit. Until they arrive at your house and you notice the fonts and colouring are less bold. In that case the only way to find out is to buy them, which in turn may turn out to be a wate of money!

So, where do we stand here?


----------



## tyfitts32 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm so ****ed I'm paying a buck for 1test c wtf


----------



## tyfitts32 (Apr 8, 2015)

Need another guy smh


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

mattiasl said:


> I assume these 2 are fakes?
> 
> I just got blod test results back from using 2x1ml /week of Tritest 500 and my testosterone
> 
> ...


My try test was legit but didn't rate it, I don't believe you can get 500mg per ml of any compound!


----------



## james1976 (Sep 18, 2014)

My tmt looks like the real box posted. It's doing the job. Only doing 1ml a week and third jab will be Friday. Strange vivid dreams although nothing like some have said. I'm up 2 kg feeling good veins appearing. This is a little blast as been on 250t a week for a while before. But upping a bit for a pl meet in July. Ps I'm 39.


----------



## BigRo (Apr 23, 2012)

Can we be sure which is fake and which is not? I have used Infiniti for over a year, the details on the vials are different now and look like the ones which are supposed to be fake, yet I and others have results. Is there any conclusive evidence about this?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BigRo said:


> Can we be sure which is fake and which is not? I have used Infiniti for over a year, the details on the vials are different now and look like the ones which are supposed to be fake, yet I and others have results. Is there any conclusive evidence about this?


Nothing conclusive as such but @Pscarb innitially raised and I trust him as he has zero agenda.


----------



## BigRo (Apr 23, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> Nothing conclusive as such but @Pscarb innitially raised and I trust him as he has zero agenda.


I know he doesnt, but its very confusing now as all the vials my supplier has look like the so called fakes. And he aint charging any less for them.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BigRo said:


> I know he doesnt, but its very confusing now as all the vials my supplier has look like the so called fakes. And he aint charging any less for them.


 Then use a different lab to avoid the confusion.


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys are these fake or real ??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

rambo18 said:


> View attachment 171909
> 
> 
> Hi guys are these fake or real ??


Look legit to me


----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## Nicklebee (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi guys, just been reading this thread, what do you think about mine?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Nicklebee said:


> View attachment 172421
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just been reading this thread, what do you think about mine?


Legit!!! Not even sure if there's an issue anymore with the fakes


----------



## bogano123 (May 28, 2015)

just ordered some infinity rip blend 150 (50mg prop, 50g tren a and 50mg mast prop) and test enan 250...infinity g2g theese days or some fakes still cruising around?


----------



## dobie (Jul 8, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if they ever faked the test enathate 250

Mine has the exp and mfg up like on the fake t-500

I can't find a legit pics of the test enathate 250 to compare to


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi any chance someone could look at this vial please

Thanks


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone know if Winny 50 has been faked? Wish I would have seen this thread earlier. They arrived this morn. Look legit, red tabs with a score mark, no imprint.


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

Anyone know if the t400 is faked?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

I have what I'm pretty certain are two fakes, but there are inconsistencies between them as well, which goes against what machete was saying. I've started a thread (my only thread) with more info if anyone would like to shed some light


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Fake or lit


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> I have what I'm pretty certain are two fakes, but there are inconsistencies between them as well, which goes against what machete was saying. I've started a thread (my only thread) with more info if anyone would like to shed some light


Post pics


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> Post pics



View attachment DSC_0312.JPG


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment DSC_0314.JPG


----------



## DavePT (Aug 18, 2015)

I had some fake Infiniti Test prop the only difference I found was the darker oil colour. Original Infiniti prop was clear oil.

Now that the new stuff has come out if you order it check the batch number on the box matches the vial.

Most sources are good but imagine a source with a shed load of fakes that he cant shift and boxes with holograms on ....... check your batch codes match don't get stung.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

DavePT said:


> I had some fake Infiniti Test prop the only difference I found was the darker oil colour. Original Infiniti prop was clear oil.
> 
> Now that the new stuff has come out if you order it check the batch number on the box matches the vial.
> 
> Most sources are good but imagine a source with a shed load of fakes that he cant shift and boxes with holograms on ....... check your batch codes match don't get stung.


no holograms on my boxes mate, the batch codes from the vials and the boxes match, but they batch codes are the same for the eq and the test 500? I'm gonna run the test at 1g a week as I've heard its underdosed anyway, should feel an increase in sex drive within two weeks if its any good. If its a parcel of ***** then I have a good amount of rohm I can use instead


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


>


Going off the silver writing on the box, it looks fake as the font is thin, it looks much thicker on the real boxes


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

@jointhecrazy


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> Going off the silver writing on the box, it looks fake as the font is thin, it looks much thicker on the real boxes


yeah I know mate, im gonna pin it anyway and see if its got anything in it


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> yeah I know mate, im gonna pin it anyway and see if its got anything in it


Tbh from what I've heard the term used to describe fakes should be actually counterfeit, as most are actual gear but not the genuine lab what has made it, some might be underdosed some might be something completely different like a load of signature round my way all came back as test prop


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> Tbh from what I've heard the term used to describe fakes should be actually counterfeit, as most are actual gear but not the genuine lab what has made it, some might be underdosed some might be something completely different like a load of signature round my way all came back as test prop


thats mad that imagine your estrogen levels bouncing up and down if you where jabbing prop twice a week! I'd rather be pinning sterile oil


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> thats mad that imagine your estrogen levels bouncing up and down if you where jabbing prop twice a week! I'd rather be pinning sterile oil


Lol I had a vial of the eq, ran it with npp n test e, didnt make much difference tbh


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

loads of lads around me on the stmt with the thinner writing and everyone blowing up on it still


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

dom1992 said:


> loads of lads around me on the stmt with the thinner writing and everyone blowing up on it still


Good mate coz I've got 5 bottles! it is the right colour the tmt like nice n dark


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

jointhecrazy said:


> Good mate coz I've got 5 bottles! it is the right colour the tmt like nice n dark



View attachment DSC_0005.JPG


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dom1992 said:


> loads of lads around me on the stmt with the thinner writing and everyone blowing up on it still


Like I said not all fakes will be bunk

My mate blew right up on the Tmt aswel but he got his off my source who's been dealing with the lab since they started out


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Those pictures that have recently been put up are definately the fake product.

I wouldnt use but each to there own.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Machette said:


> Those pictures that have recently been put up are definately the fake product.
> 
> I wouldnt use but each to there own.


Glad youve jumped back in machete, it was you that said discrepancy isn't likely in a ugl as they would likely use the same printing equipment etc, so how do you explain my discrepancy between two fakes? I'm well and truly blagged!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Mate I dont know who uses what machinery etc but what I can assure you is that the prodcuts you have are fake.

The main tell tale sign being the thinner lettering on both boxes.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Machette said:


> Mate I dont know who uses what machinery etc but what I can assure you is that the prodcuts you have are fake.
> 
> The main tell tale sign being the thinner lettering on both boxes.


Think they may well be mate, going to run them anyway and see what's what they may be alright, as others have said some are running the fakes/counterfeits to good effect, I've got the rohm to fall back on if they are no good


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

so these are fake then?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dbaird said:


> so these are fake then?


Jab it n see


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

problem is I am running the deca too and its a waste of 4 weeks if it turns out to be crap.

The top of one of the vials completely came away when removing the plastic cap aslo.

There is quite a big typo on the deca 400 box see it lists testosterone instead of deca


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

also manafactured in june and no hologram


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

i have the same with a sticker over the compounds stating the actual deca ones!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

dom1992 said:


> i have the same with a sticker over the compounds stating the actual deca ones!


what manafacture date?


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

04/2014


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

so over a year thes fakes have been running?


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

just going on what it says on box pal


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

So am I right in thinking if my source has just started stocking infinity in the last few wks they should have a hologram. On the box or bottle? I'm paranoid now I'm getting some in next wk


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

just ordered some alpha deca and npp and magnum test plex to use instead


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dbaird said:


> just ordered some alpha deca and npp and magnum test plex to use instead


so have you given infinity a swerve bcs of this threat of fakes then. I'm due to order in next few days. My source has just stocked infinity but I'm worried now lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> so have you given infinity a swerve bcs of this threat of fakes then. I'm due to order in next few days. My source has just stocked infinity but I'm worried now lol


erm well If I don't want to run the questionable stuff.. I have 2 choices.. buy Infiniti that I feel that is legit... or get some gear I know is 100% kickass and have a good blast

If your source hasnt shipped it yet I would just ask your source for some pics.. every one says they get it from source.. but obviouisly some the wrong source.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

The real products dont have any mistakes on the packaging lol

Plus that Deca 400 the esters dont even add up; makes 350mg/ml


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is what the original deca400 should read:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Machette said:


> The real products dont have any mistakes on the packaging lol
> 
> Plus that Deca 400 the esters dont even add up; makes 350mg/ml


well 250mg lol.. it is correct on the bottle. But with @dom1992 post these with the mistake could have been about for a year.

worst of all the vial top isnt even really crimped on, it just came off with the plastic cap


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

I still to this date dont understand why anybody would fake a UGL.

Bunch of cu**s lol


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

Can someone DM a price for what they paid,wondering if its as low as me haha


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

dom1992 said:


> Can someone DM a price for what they paid,wondering if its as low as me haha


to be honest its just the bilk prices that are cheap. They will probably be comparable to the originals through a local or end user source, plus you dont have enough posts to recieve a PM


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

Still wouldnt mind knowing the bulk price either as I'd class what I buy as bulk as I stock up


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

dom1992 said:


> Still wouldnt mind knowing the bulk price either as I'd class what I buy as bulk as I stock up


never seen bulk prices sorry


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dbaird said:


> problem is I am running the deca too and its a waste of 4 weeks if it turns out to be crap.
> 
> The top of one of the vials completely came away when removing the plastic cap aslo.
> 
> There is quite a big typo on the deca 400 box see it lists testosterone instead of deca


Is that because it's a test and deca blend?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

If anyone's sources have recently started stocking Infiniti, if there getting stock directly from the lab then it should be in the new boxes


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ryda said:


> Is that because it's a test and deca blend?


No its supposed to read 300mg deca like the pic below


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dbaird said:


> No its supposed to read 300mg deca like the pic below


Yeh I noticed after I wrote that lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

It seems these guys are printing the box as they go adding the dates and batch at the time they print the box in a font. and real infiniti do a big run of boxes and add the dates and batch after with a dot matrix type printer.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> It seems these guys are printing the box as they go adding the dates and batch at the time they print the box in a font. and real infiniti do a big run of boxes and add the dates and batch after with a dot matrix type printer.


this to me was the biggest difference the letters on the genuine date print are very curved due to the dot matrix


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

jointhecrazy said:


> this to me was the biggest difference the letters on the genuine date print are very curved due to the dot matrix


Did you ask your source about them?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

@jointhecrazy are def fake accoring to the pictures.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Did you ask your source about them?


yeah he's confused as people are coming back for it , especially the ttms there going like hot cakes, he doesn't claim to be buying from source so we think it's a copy rather than bunk fakes, I've starting pinning 2ml of the test 500 a week so will update and see if the copies are gtg


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

jointhecrazy said:


> yeah he's confused as people are coming back for it , especially the ttms there going like hot cakes, he doesn't claim to be buying from source so we think it's a copy rather than bunk fakes, I've starting pinning 2ml of the test 500 a week so will update and see if the copies are gtg


for all we know they could be better than the originals lol


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeh I've heard same,especially the tmt,you in the west Yorkshire area by any chance haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infiniti have not had any TMT in stock for months and still don't from what i know so if your getting it then it is fake


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

dom1992 said:


> Yeh I've heard same,especially the tmt,you in the west Yorkshire area by any chance haha


wigan mate


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> infiniti have not had any TMT in stock for months and still don't from what i know so if your getting it then it is fake


yeah I realize what I have is fake but I've seen first hand people getting the expected results off it, makes sense if someone's gone to all the trouble to pose as another ugl then you'd think they would want repeat business. They have even used ethyl oleate as the carrier which is a lot more expensive than say gso.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

jointhecrazy said:


> yeah I realize what I have is fake but I've seen first hand people getting the expected results off it, makes sense if someone's gone to all the trouble to pose as another ugl then you'd think they would want repeat business. They have even used ethyl oleate as the carrier which is a lot more expensive than say gso.


Seriously? Kind of puts a massive hole in the "fakes" argument then.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Seriously? Kind of puts a massive hole in the "fakes" argument then.


well they definatley aren't the original infinity labs since two members of the board have been in contact with them and they have since started using holograms to counter the counterfeits


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not an expert but to me it looks like the lab has changed hands or someone has come along and breathed new life into it.

Few months ago the lab was nowhere. Not carried by many online resellers and hardly any posts about it on here. Now all of a sudden they've blown up again.

New owners possibly using new labels/printers. Using holograms to distance themselves from old stock.

Old stuff probably isn't "fake". Still has gear in it. Since as why people are still getting results from it.

Complete guesswork - but it's logical.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm not an expert but to me it looks like the lab has changed hands or someone has come along and breathed new life into it.
> 
> Few months ago the lab was nowhere. Not carried by many online resellers and hardly any posts about it on here. Now all of a sudden they've blown up again.
> 
> ...


Would make sense, guess we will never know for sure if mine kicks in I'll be happy either way


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> infiniti have not had any TMT in stock for months and still don't from what i know so if your getting it then it is fake


Also heard this from my source, my mate got some Tmt a few months back and went back to my source for it and got told it's out of stock and no idea when it will be back, I've had the same Infiniti source for a good few years way before the fakes were about, he claims to get it directly off the lab itself so I doubt i need to worry about gettin fakes

But like I said earlier just coz it's a counterfeit it don't mean its completely bunk!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I'm not an expert but to me it looks like the lab has changed hands or someone has come along and breathed new life into it.
> 
> Few months ago the lab was nowhere. Not carried by many online resellers and hardly any posts about it on here. Now all of a sudden they've blown up again.
> 
> ...


Hardly any Infiniti posts on here? Or the other forums? Where have you been? lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

ryda said:


> Hardly any Infiniti posts on here? Or the other forums? Where have you been? lol


Says you! 

Compared to a few months ago. Inifinti has been around for ages.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Says you!
> 
> Compared to a few months ago. Inifinti has been around for ages.


Ok yeh maybe so but because it's been around for ages less people need to ask what the gears like, only the fakes is what people are talking about now, not if it's a good lab or not coz we all know it is


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

is anyone running the fake t400?


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Does anyone has photo of fake Tren Ace and genuine Tren Ace?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

lachu543 said:


> Does anyone has photo of fake Tren Ace and genuine Tren Ace?


it would be exactly the same differences and similairtes except the words would read tren ace instead of whatever else, thin foil paler blue and the date being printed with normal font rather than curvy dot matrix


----------



## lachu543 (Dec 2, 2013)

Btw does anyone has any fake with MFG DATE 01/2012 ?


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Fake test 500 seems gtg, 8 days in and libido has suddenly increased massivly these past couple days and a few lbs up


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> Fake test 500 seems gtg, 8 days in and libido has suddenly increased massivly these past couple days and a few lbs up


What you running it with? I found the test 500 crap tbh and mine was legit


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

The test 500 is really clear?


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

my fake test 400 the pip was bad... so I don't doubt there is allot of gear in there


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys .. some gd info on here. Up north in west yorkshire we are getting flooded with the fakes .. literally viles are the same price as a full nandos chicken! @Pscarb we really need u here pal! i bought some but heard bad reviews about the source so gt a refund ... its all about the £££ # sadTimes


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

Where abouts in gods own county are you pal?


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Bradford/leeds, got an asian pal of mine to get me some gear from pakistan as its fake central here


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

all Infiniti seems to come down to one source from Bradford


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dbaird said:


> my fake test 400 the pip was bad... so I don't doubt there is allot of gear in there


The pips bad with the real 400 lol


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

dom1992 said:


> all Infiniti seems to come down to one source from Bradford


 its getting ridiculous now here . i will try upload a pic of what we have here if i gt q chance


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I've had the same Infiniti source for the last 2 years or so, he gets directly from the lab, I've never had any issues with fakes, I wouldn't get Infiniti off anyone else tbh


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ryda said:


> The pips bad with the real 400 lol


hey are probably putting the right amount of gear in then,. I was in 2 minds but as deca has such a long loading time, It would realy piss me off ir ruines the blast half way through.

I got a s**t load of Alpha pharma in the end.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

dbaird said:


> hey are probably putting the right amount of gear in then,. I was in 2 minds but as deca has such a long loading time, It would realy piss me off ir ruines the blast half way through.
> 
> I got a s**t load of Alpha pharma in the end.


Lmao alpha is one of the worst for fakes


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lmao alpha is one of the worst for fakes


The codes all check out and I know the source is good.

It was my first time ordering from the source ingot the infiniti from


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> What you running it with? I found the test 500 crap tbh and mine was legit


Just 2ml test 500, put 6lbs on in just over a week and my sex drive has just gone mental past couple of days, been off form past few weeks and my birds come round for the first time in a few days and doesn't know what's hit her hahaha


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

dom1992 said:


> The test 500 is really clear?


Yeah mate the oil used is ethyl oleate so clear and thin


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> Just 2ml test 500, put 6lbs on in just over a week and my sex drive has just gone mental past couple of days, been off form past few weeks and my birds come round for the first time in a few days and doesn't know what's hit her hahaha


Hmmm I ran it with npp and dbol and I know deca can kill your dick but I would of thought jabbing a gram of test a week would help sort that lol not the case, I tried the test 400 and found that abit better probably because it's more accurately dosed, I eventually ended up switching to cooper pharma test e



DatGuy said:


> The pips worse than bad mate I stopped using it because of the pip


Haha I just carried on till I finished the vial I hate wasting gear but I never ordered it again after that


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> Hmmm I ran it with npp and dbol and I know deca can kill your dick but I would of thought jabbing a gram of test a week would help sort that lol not the case, I tried the test 400 and found that abit better probably because it's more accurately dosed, I eventually ended up switching to cooper pharma test e
> 
> Haha I just carried on till I finished the vial I hate wasting gear but I never ordered it again after that


What ratio of npp to test did you use ? My sex drive was insatiable on npp 400 and test 800


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> What ratio of npp to test did you use ? My sex drive was insatiable on npp 400 and test 800


400mg npp

1gram of test

Didn't feel like a gram to me

Also ran 60mg ed of dbol


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

ryda said:


> 400mg npp
> 
> 1gram of test
> 
> ...


as an estimate what would you guess you where in fact pinning test wise? I'm always dubious of these 500mg/ml claims anyway I reckon there usually about 300mg as anyone who is pinning 600mg of test is still going to fvcking know about it haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> as an estimate what would you guess you where in fact pinning test wise? I'm always dubious of these 500mg/ml claims anyway I reckon there usually about 300mg as anyone who is pinning 600mg of test is still going to fvcking know about it haha


Exactly I suspect the same aswel

Out of the three tests mentioned in the ingredients (can't remember exactly which ones) I reckon at least 2 of them were very underdosed

I reckon it's more 300-350mg per ml


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

All new Infiniti have holograms on the box. So fakes will be easier to spot.

The he holograns were bought in about a month a go so to be safe I won't use anything without one on


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> All new Infiniti have holograms on the box. So fakes will be easier to spot.
> 
> The he holograns were bought in about a month a go so to be safe I won't use anything without one on


Any pics of this new batch?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I've got new batch tritren same mfg dates same, same batch no. Holograms on both but the labels have differences in colour tone and lettering is bolder on one and there is a very slight difference in colour in the oil. so I don't know I'm confused. But I do trust my source.


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> I've got new batch tritren same mfg dates same, same batch no. Holograms on both but the labels have differences in colour tone and lettering is bolder on one and there is a very slight difference in colour in the oil. so I don't know I'm confused. But I do trust my source.


Can you post pics?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

jointhecrazy said:


> Can you post pics?


the mrs is in bed now. And I've got them in there. But you I will do mate tomorrow! Like I said these have holograms and the differences.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

ryda said:


> Any pics of this new batch?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

solidcecil said:


>


Still under filling vials argh

Thought they sorted this problem


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

So even these new batches have inconsistencies with the print and font etc.

This is why I doubt the original "real" and "fake" photos, I don't doubt they're fake Infiniti but I reckon they're a lot more obvious to spot than tiny difference in the spacing of the letters on the box lol.

Seems Infiniti knew they put out a bad batch of a few blends so road on the back of there being fakes out there instead of coming out and admitting it.

I have the same batch tommy posted as fake and returned and its bang on.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> View attachment 114743
> 
> 
> View attachment 114744
> ...


lol yea these new hologram tritren came yesterday! And one as you can see is under filled by 1 or 2 ml. But my source apologised and said remind me next order. But I'm not to bothered as long as the gear good and it not a regular thing. Happy days im looking forward to this tren now


----------



## dom1992 (Jul 7, 2012)

do the hologram boxes have any difference regarding the thickness of the silver writing?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

sponge2015 said:


> So even these new batches have inconsistencies with the print and font etc.
> 
> This is why I doubt the original "real" and "fake" photos, I don't doubt they're fake Infiniti but I reckon they're a lot more obvious to spot than tiny difference in the spacing of the letters on the box lol.
> 
> ...


 I can defo see difference in these both hologramed both same batch . I don't know if you can tell In pics mate


----------



## sponge2015 (Aug 18, 2013)

anaboliclove said:


> I can defo see difference in these both hologramed both same batch . I don't know if you can tell In pics mate


Lol so even the same batch has differences, let alone different batches, I was always skeptical about this, couldn't see someone putting that much effort into faking a ugl, especially one with boxes etc, I don't doubt they're are fakes, just not these ones people are posting where the silver writing is slight thinner lol.


----------



## adsbeau (Nov 22, 2014)

A chap in our gym had been to the wellman clinic for a check over and the doctors was questioning him about his extremly high test levels that were 10x more than last tested. He is currently using infiniti test 500 x2 week without the hologram!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

adsbeau said:


> A chap in our gym had been to the wellman clinic for a check over and the doctors was questioning him about his extremly high test levels that were 10x more than last tested. He is currently using infiniti test 500 x2 week without the hologram!


genuine old stock Infiniti with no hologram is fine. Just because there is no hologram doesn't mean anything as far as quality. That's good to hear though


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> genuine old stock Infiniti with no hologram is fine. Just because there is no hologram doesn't mean anything as far as quality. That's good to hear though











i got this tren ace without a hologram, think it's old stock but I think it's g2g.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

John Boy 1985 said:


> View attachment 114836
> 
> 
> i got this tren ace without a hologram, think it's old stock but I think it's g2g.


you'll soon find out mate. I'm no expert with Infiniti but looks gtg to me nice dark blue colour on box and the oil look like my tritren.


----------



## John Boy 1985 (Apr 20, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> you'll soon find out mate. I'm no expert with Infiniti but looks gtg to me nice dark blue colour on box and the oil look like my tritren.


body temp is up, been on few days, I dont really get sweats or insomnia, just feel like im burning up.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> I can defo see difference in these both hologramed both same batch . I don't know if you can tell In pics mate
> 
> View attachment 114838
> 
> ...


what would be good ot see is the expiry on the box for both.. that was the main give away.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dbaird said:


> what would be good ot see is the expiry on the box for both.. that was the main give away.


i thought id taken one from every angle I'll take exp date pics tonight


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

anaboliclove said:


> i thought id taken one from every angle I'll take exp date pics tonight


yeh every one but that lol... its if they are in a font or are dot matrix... the fakes supposed to have a font printed the same time as the box. The gen dot matrix after


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dbaird said:


> yeh every one but that lol... its if they are in a font or are dot matrix... the fakes supposed to have a font printed the same time as the box. The gen dot matrix after


I'm pretty sure their in the curved dot matrix. You will have to take a look. I've been told by a reliable source that these are fine original from source Infiniti


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

dbaird said:


> yeh every one but that lol... its if they are in a font or are dot matrix... the fakes supposed to have a font printed the same time as the box. The gen dot matrix after


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> View attachment 114949


They're pukka mate theyve got the curved dot matrix


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Little worried atm, Just ordered some TMT. I trust the source though, just sceptical as its been mentioned earlier that infiniti have stopped doing these for a while? Praying they're old stock  .

I'll get some pics up as soon as they arrive and see if any of you guys can help determine if they are or not. Weird people claiming they're gaining off the fakes though.. if someones capable of making gear then why aren't they making their own lab...


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

countrybumpkin said:


> Little worried atm, Just ordered some TMT. I trust the source though, just sceptical as its been mentioned earlier that infiniti have stopped doing these for a while? Praying they're old stock  .
> 
> I'll get some pics up as soon as they arrive and see if any of you guys can help determine if they are or not. Weird people claiming they're gaining off the fakes though.. if someones capable of making gear then why aren't they making their own lab...


i don't knoknow why they are copying, perhaps too impatient for their own lab to gain a following. However I can confirm my friend grew at an alarming rate on the fake tmt !

And I'm doing nicely on the t500


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

LIke someone else said above I think it is just inconsistency in Printing etc causing the problems for the most part.. Theres no denying the deca vial pic earlier though,not even adding up to the correct dosage and saying it contains testosterone.. So there is some weird sh1t going on for sure..


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Yep see that's what the legit dates are supposed to be like


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> LIke someone else said above I think it is just inconsistency in Printing etc causing the problems for the most part.. Theres no denying the deca vial pic earlier though,not even adding up to the correct dosage and saying it contains testosterone.. So there is some weird sh1t going on for sure..


More the point that the fake boxes are printed as they go and real are printed in bigger batches and have the date added after.

The copy lab wants to keep selling it's gear so they probably won't underdose it. I am still using the copy t400 but just to top my Friday 5ml jab up to the rim


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Thoughts on this guys? Hologram, fonts that match the real ones so I'm hoping..

View attachment DSC_0011.JPG


View attachment DSC_0009.JPG


View attachment DSC_0008.JPG


View attachment DSC_0007.JPG


View attachment DSC_0006.JPG


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> Thoughts on this guys? Hologram, fonts that match the real ones so I'm hoping..
> 
> L
> View attachment 115029
> ...


they look just like mine mate genuine I believe. They need to sort that fcukin under filling out though FFSFFS


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

anaboliclove said:


> they look just like mine mate genuine I believe. They need to sort that fcukin under filling out though FFSFFS


thats good news. About the underfilling, I have a few of these TMT vials all about the same fill level, a little variance but not much... But i placed them next to an old vial of puro test I had and the infiniti ones seemed slightly fatter? So maybe they might be filled right.. I would just draw it up and see but I plan to use them in November.. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> thats good news. About the underfilling, I have a few of these TMT vials all about the same fill level, a little variance but not much... But i placed them next to an old vial of puro test I had and the infiniti ones seemed slightly fatter? So maybe they might be filled right.. I would just draw it up and see but I plan to use them in November.. Time will tell I guess.


a lot of ppl complain about there being under filled vails especially the TTM for some reason


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well I've just picked up a couple of bottles of T400 and I'm not sure what to think, what's the latest?

Mine have got holograms, might try and get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Well I've just picked up a couple of bottles of T400 and I'm not sure what to think, what's the latest?
> 
> Mine have got holograms, might try and get some pics up tomorrow.


I've got test 400 too currently 10-14 days in, sec drives through the roof and bit of strength but still earlie to tell gain wise.

mines holograms but not hologram with the new sticker seal.

id ay it's g2g but still too soon


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

So what's the consensus on the test 400 I have?


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> So what's the consensus on the test 400 I have?
> 
> View attachment 117059
> 
> ...


same as mine, probably sane supplier too.

theres defo test on there - if that's what you wanted to know,

but too earlie still for me.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> same as mine, probably sane supplier too.
> 
> theres defo test on there - if that's what you wanted to know,
> 
> but too earlie still for me.


It's a bloody minefield out there.

I was pleased with Noble and now they've buggered off I've got to find another safe bet.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Smitch said:


> It's a bloody minefield out there.
> 
> I was pleased with Noble and now they've buggered off I've got to find another safe bet.


depending how this cycle goes / I'll either continue using Infiniti or probally swap to pharma completely and spare no expense - probally works out more for your buck abyways tbh


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cam93 said:


> depending how this cycle goes / I'll either continue using Infiniti or probally swap to pharma completely and spare no expense - probally works out more for your buck abyways tbh


With test if i can get pharma i get it, with all the sh1t in Egypt now there will be a lack of Cidos though which have traditionally been pretty easy to get hold of.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if you have the hologram stuff from Infiniti then you should be fine, never had a problem with any of their blends or orals


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

> a lot of ppl complain about there being under filled vails especially the TTM for some reason
> 
> View attachment 115047


Hi mate i had Tren 200 that was underfilled but my source gave some free one to make up for it


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

trapman said:


> Hi mate i had Tren 200 that was underfilled but my source gave some free one to make up for it


thats shocking..... clean your windows!

oils levels are pretty poor too ha. Excellent quality control ha.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Just had some Infinity Sust delivered .... clearly fake when compared to the T400 I got a while back


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

was looking at Infinity website they explain it's all fake & deca


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> All resellers are under orders from infiniti to offer a free vial for underdosed vials.
> 
> Moving forwards they are filling all future amps with 10.5ml.


 Was reading about this!..about time they mentioned about fake ger!..we all understand now the colour of label is a different shade to the box what's fake


----------



## Ads99 (Jan 4, 2016)

So was planning on my first cycle being Infiniti as its what I was offered and assured was gtg! Anybody want to shed some light on mine...


----------



## Ads99 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> What are people's thoughts on this no hologram but looks pretty close ?
> 
> View attachment 119491
> 
> ...


 Throw a pic up of the expiry date on bottom of box, u can tell fm that easier!


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Ads99 said:


> View attachment 119512


 Silver infiniti embossment looks quite thin to me, i got sust which lks similar and is fake. Put a pic up of the batch and exp date no's fm the box. Can check fm that.


----------



## Ads99 (Jan 4, 2016)

I have here vials. There's no discrepancy with how each of them is filled!


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

Ads99 said:


> View attachment 119512


 Silver infiniti embossment looks quite thin to me, i got sust which lks similar and is fake. Put a pic up of the batch and exp date no's fm the box. Can check fm that.

Quoting is screwed ....

Sorry but fake mate. The typeface of batch etc. is similar to rest of the box. On thr real ones its printed on dot matrix and the lettering is rounded.

see my post above comparing sust with t400.


----------



## Brillo (May 8, 2015)

If u look at batch no. yr test e is same as my sust. We prob ordered fm same site lol


----------



## rawman (Feb 13, 2015)

Anything lite blue is fake!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

UK2016 said:


> @Pscarb
> Sorry to tag you mate, are you still using the lab? If buying direct you'd happily use them still?


 yes still using the lab and still rate them


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am still using Infiniti and rate it highly, got a 305DL last weekend and going for 305SQ this weekend.

Strength, size and power up.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Machette said:


> Those pictures that have recently been put up are definately the fake product.
> 
> I wouldnt use but each to there own.


 TBH if they've gone to that much trouble with packaging, presentation etc there's every chance the gear will be on par with the original.

The 'real' one is still just UGL gear, the fakes(if they are) are just another UGL


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

ryda said:


> Looks legit to me, I've seen plenty of Infiniti vial boxes in the last year or so and that looks no different


 Looks legit- tell us how many ml you pulled out tho. Was there 10mg as labeled?

I've heard some came up light recently.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MickeyE said:


> TBH if they've gone to that much trouble with packaging, presentation etc there's every chance the gear will be on par with the original.
> 
> The 'real' one is still just UGL gear, the fakes(if they are) are just another UGL


 this is just not the case, many fakes over the last few years have done 1 of two things..

1 - used a cheap steroid for all of the products (normally deca for longer esters and Prop for cutting drugs)

2 - having underused or no active compound at all

the people who fake gear do not do it because they want to give a better deal to customers they do it to make a fast buck on the coat tails of a popular/established lab......

you are correct that faking a UGL is pretty much a UGL set up faking another UGL set up but not all UGL are setups in a kitchen type thing some are huge setups costing hundreds of thousands of pounds, hence why a lot are faked by cheap alternatives.


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Did anyone ever get through a cycle with the so called fakes? How did you get on? Just picked up some t400 and tmt today. Both boxes look far worse than pics in here! Both different shades of blue. Well more faded than shading.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Cheesenip said:


> Did anyone ever get through a cycle with the so called fakes? How did you get on? Just picked up some t400 and tmt today. Both boxes look far worse than pics in here! Both different shades of blue. Well more faded than shading.


 Crashed hard on the 250mg test and fvcked me over.

switched to Sphinx and everything back to normal within a fortnight or so


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Both boxes slightly different. The t400 being the lighter


----------



## AshDodsw (May 15, 2016)

Cheesenip said:


> Both boxes slightly different. The t400 being the lighter
> 
> View attachment 125271
> 
> ...


 I've just got some tmt500 and my batch number and expiry dates are exactly the same as yours are they fake or real


----------



## AshDodsw (May 15, 2016)

By the looks of it they are fake that picture is from the Infiniti website


----------



## DelDoesIT (Jul 29, 2015)

There is an epidemic of fake infinit orals going around in Scotland, Glasgow to be specific... I don't take orals but had some zydex anavar I was gonna run and gave it to a friend who already was using infinit var for 6 weeks and he said the zydex was a hell of a strength boost in comparison.

I am currently taking 2ml of Infiniti test cyp it seems to be working just fine and been on it for nearly 5 weeks now. I will post up a pic of the vial and box and if you guys can give me your opinion.


----------



## MBR (Feb 28, 2014)

DelDoesIT said:


> There is an epidemic of fake infinit orals going around in Scotland, Glasgow to be specific... I don't take orals but had some zydex anavar I was gonna run and gave it to a friend who already was using infinit var for 6 weeks and he said the zydex was a hell of a strength boost in comparison.
> 
> I am currently taking 2ml of Infiniti test cyp it seems to be working just fine and been on it for nearly 5 weeks now. I will post up a pic of the vial and box and if you guys can give me your opinion.
> 
> ...


 Check out the anti-counterfeiting measures on their website. From the pics you have posted your Infiniti has seems to have all of these. Plus you have stated that it is working fine so all is good.


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

AshDodsw said:


> I've just got some tmt500 and my batch number and expiry dates are exactly the same as yours are they fake or real
> 
> View attachment 126341
> 
> ...


 It's been just over two week. My libido is very high, I'm taking dbol too. Not sure if dbol makes your drive high? If I don't feel. Anything by week 3-4 I'm. Gonna order something else


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

I jut got some of their anavar 50's. It's a small tub like the ROHM Orals smaller tub. No hologram on the tub - just a stick on label. Should I be worried these aren't legit? Blue tabs with score mark down the middle......


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

sitries said:


> I jut got some of their anavar 50's. It's a small tub like the ROHM Orals smaller tub. No hologram on the tub - just a stick on label. Should I be worried these aren't legit? Blue tabs with score mark down the middle......


 Iv just got some winny same bottle as yours no hologram. I trust my source they will be from infiniti. Weather they are correctly dosed time will tell


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Cheesenip said:


> It's been just over two week. My libido is very high, I'm taking dbol too. Not sure if dbol makes your drive high? If I don't feel. Anything by week 3-4 I'm. Gonna order something else


 Anti counterfeit sticker , hologram and blue top should really be on vials by now

Yours is fake anyway IMO , skinny Infiniti box writing, I'm using a bottle of test e, I wouldn't use any without the new packaging, bare minimum should be a hologram.


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

My Infinity vials all seemed under filled. Only got 8.5 - 9ml from them at best. Good content, reminds me of my previous favourite lab Orbis.

Just meant i ran 7 weeks at 3.75ml a week, when it should have lasted 8 as I bought 30ml.


----------



## AshDodsw (May 15, 2016)

Cheesenip said:


> It's been just over two week. My libido is very high, I'm taking dbol too. Not sure if dbol makes your drive high? If I don't feel. Anything by week 3-4 I'm. Gonna order something else


 Will you let me know how you get on with yours as mine is exactly the same as your and I'm not starting mine for another couple of weeks yet


----------



## DelDoesIT (Jul 29, 2015)

MBR said:


> Check out the anti-counterfeiting measures on their website. From the pics you have posted your Infiniti has seems to have all of these. Plus you have stated that it is working fine so all is good.


 Hey man thanks for the input I will head over there. Good thing I got 3 bottles of this stuff, was just a bit concerned in case i was injecting something else. All 3 boxes are around the same date and got the leaflet with the shinny silver INFINITI logo when moved or glanced at on the box and the sticker over the top were all sealed aswell. Same flip top logo aswell.


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

So just been back to the store I got the fake infiniti from. I told him there's fakes around. Took my boxes and showed him how to spot them. He interrupted me several times shouting there not fake then he told me to never come back and im lucky he's not giving me a good hiding lol


----------



## jointhecrazy (Dec 6, 2011)

Cheesenip said:


> So just been back to the store I got the fake infiniti from. I told him there's fakes around. Took my boxes and showed him how to spot them. He interrupted me several times shouting there not fake then he told me to never come back and im lucky he's not giving me a good hiding lol


 You should have told him to fvckin try it the cheeky cvnt


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

Cheesenip said:


> So just been back to the store I got the fake infiniti from. I told him there's fakes around. Took my boxes and showed him how to spot them. He interrupted me several times shouting there not fake then he told me to never come back and im lucky he's not giving me a good hiding lol


 He knows is no fake

s**t quality batch

Smash his head next time and take his money.....he wont go to police


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheesenip said:


> So just been back to the store I got the fake infiniti from. I told him there's fakes around. Took my boxes and showed him how to spot them. He interrupted me several times shouting there not fake then he told me to never come back and im lucky he's not giving me a good hiding lol


 Store????? What like tesco????


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

*I've used a fair bit of Infiniti over the last year or two and never had any problems apart from the odd vial being between a ml and 2ml short*


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

why don't these posh labs use authentication codes like Alpha Pharma. You can't fake that without knowing their internal code generation logarithm


----------



## Golden_balls (May 16, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> why don't these posh labs use authentication codes like Alpha Pharma. You can't fake that without knowing their internal code generation logarithm


 No code

no posh :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Store????? What like tesco????  He has he's own supplement shop. Which no one uses what so ever. Over priced shite.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Cheesenip said:


> DORIAN said:
> 
> 
> > Store????? What like tesco????  He has he's own supplement shop. Which no one uses what so ever. Over priced shite.


 Over priced and fake lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

The last TMT500 I used was blue lid, hologram, anti-counterfiet sticker and was good to go


----------



## AshDodsw (May 15, 2016)

united said:


> *I've used a fair bit of Infiniti over the last year or two and never had any problems apart from the odd vial being between a ml and 2ml short*


 have you got any to up load some pictures


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

AshDodsw said:


> have you got any to up load some pictures


 I don't mate sorry, currently using Sphinx


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Goosh said:


> The last TMT500 I used was blue lid, hologram, anti-counterfiet sticker and was good to go


 I've found a new sauce and it's genuine. How was the tmt for you? It's been 3 week on this fakey stuff and can't feel a thing


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

JohhnyC said:


> why don't these posh labs use authentication codes like Alpha Pharma. You can't fake that without knowing their internal code generation logarithm


 Tbf infiniti is an entry level lab cheap and cheerful And adding a coding system would raise production cost and therefore raise the retail cost for us. I think the hologram, security seal, and flip top logo with leaflet inside is enough to put ppl off bothering to fake it anymore


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Cheesenip said:


> I've found a new sauce and it's genuine. How was the tmt for you? It's been 3 week on this fakey stuff and can't feel a thing


 I like a good sauce. HP is a fave of mine :tt2:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Cheesenip said:


> I've found a new sauce and it's genuine. How was the tmt for you? It's been 3 week on this fakey stuff and can't feel a thing


 TMT was good for me - one of the better cycles I've been on.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

I just got some infinity does this look real or fake


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

big vin said:


> I just got some infinity does this look real or fake
> 
> View attachment 127224
> 
> ...


 Look exactly same as mine and it done nothing for me. Just done bottle of tmt. And previous cycle I had bottle of t400 which was bunk too


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheesenip said:


> Look exactly same as mine and it done nothing for me. Just done bottle of tmt. And previous cycle I had bottle of t400 which was bunk too


 Thanks for your comment I will just put it in the bin


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Just got my genuine infiniti through and comparing it with the fake..... Interesting. Wonder what the hell I've been taking.


----------



## Cheesenip (Nov 25, 2015)

Ive emailed infiniti and offered to send my fake for testing


----------



## Sp85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Cheesenip said:


> Just got my genuine infiniti through and comparing it with the fake..... Interesting. Wonder what the hell I've been taking.
> 
> View attachment 127465
> 
> ...


 So am I write in thinking I'd the infiniti is thicker, has the hologram seal, and has the dark blue lids, their the legit infiniti?


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

id also like to know this as i have the white flip lids but they have holograms...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

I just don't use them for this specific reason. Problem avoided.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

hmm true point quackers, starting to question my source now... might have to change labs


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

little_johnson said:


> hmm true point quackers, starting to question my source now... might have to change labs


 If it's working stick with it, but personally I would not bother risking to try it unless I knew the source personally. Depends if you find the gear legit or not.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

yeah got quite a few bottles, an i know the source quite well an they get a lot of business too so doubt it would be bunk, but now debating whether its under dosed or not


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

little_johnson said:


> yeah got quite a few bottles, an i know the source quite well an they get a lot of business too so doubt it would be bunk, but now debating whether its under dosed or not


 From what I hear they are defiantly not under dosed. It's simply the risk factor of buying fakes. Don't like the idea. One of the reasons I rate pharmacom, unigen, alpha etc. is due to the verification codes. Makes me feel better for some reason.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> From what I hear they are defiantly not under dosed. It's simply the risk factor of buying fakes. Don't like the idea. One of the reasons I rate pharmacom, unigen, alpha etc. is due to the verification codes. Makes me feel better for some reason.


 My alpha tren codes verified as legit, legit 0.8ml lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I have the fakes, I look fu**ing awesome.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> My alpha tren codes verified as legit, legit 0.8ml lol


 Not this again.......... the Alpha police will be here soon.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

banzi said:


> I have the fakes, I look fu**ing awesome.


 I used a shitty lab at the start of the year, great deca, test had no test in it though, just oil, shut me down completely and it was a fu**ing nightmare. Just decided if there is a risk with a lab that personally I would rather not take it. Maybe for other compounds at a push, but not test........


----------



## Sp85 (Jan 29, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I used a shitty lab at the start of the year, great deca, test had no test in it though, just oil, shut me down completely and it was a fu**ing nightmare. Just decided if there is a risk with a lab that personally I would rather not take it. Maybe for other compounds at a push, but not test........


 That's what I don't want, but will have to wait and see what mine look like when they arrive, out of the two vials above which 1s are the fakes? White flip lids ?


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> I used a shitty lab at the start of the year, great deca, test had no test in it though, just oil, shut me down completely and it was a fu**ing nightmare. Just decided if there is a risk with a lab that personally I would rather not take it. Maybe for other compounds at a push, but not test........


 Exactly if your cruising for example your reliant on there being an accurate amount of test rather than just hoping that theres test in it, ah think its time to swap labs


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm only halfway through my first cycle but I don't get the whole 'trusted source' stuff. Imy pretty sure I could get whatever gear was recommended at any time whenever I wanted. My source would never let me down. It's called 10 mins and google


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Wallis said:


> I'm only halfway through my first cycle but I don't get the whole 'trusted source' stuff. Imy pretty sure I could get whatever gear was recommended at any time whenever I wanted. My source would never let me down. It's called 10 mins and google


 Bingo.

There was a recent thread about people asking if anyone had ever had bunk gear. The resounding answer is no (with limited exceptions).

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/268318-is-your-gear-really-bunk/?do=embed&embedComment=5223653&embedDo=findComment#comment-5223653

But if you take away the trusted source stuff - and the gold lined gear which must be better than everything else - you don't have a USP and it's all about price. Which is not in the interests of everyone. Other people read that stuff and start to believe it. And suddenly it's the thing to say. Here's a fact - any source is only a mistake away from prison. How are they going to send your stuff from a police station?

Personally - I'd happily use infiniti and I'd happily buy it from whoever was the cheapest and seemed okay to me. But if (and I'm not accusing anyone here I've only read this one post) you sell Alpha and want to charge 30/40/50% more, it's not good for people to think like that. So it continues.

So what we have is a situation where the same rubbish get's repeated and people believe it. If you see someone being negatively about a lab/brand whatever look at there posting history. In about 80% of cases you will see that most of there posts about reviewing gear or commenting on labs (rather than actually training/banter/using) - and that they always say certain labs are good and certain labs are bad. In the most blatant cases they will go from saying one lab is great - then two weeks later be onto there next amazing lab. But it's marketing- and it works. So it shall continue.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Sp85 said:


> That's what I don't want, but will have to wait and see what mine look like when they arrive, out of the two vials above which 1s are the fakes? White flip lids ?


 No idea, never used them.



little_johnson said:


> Exactly if your cruising for example your reliant on there being an accurate amount of test rather than just hoping that theres test in it, ah think its time to swap labs


 Depends, as I stated depends if you trust your source on not and can verify the product. If so then crack on.....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> No idea, never used them.
> 
> Depends, as I stated depends if you trust your source on not and can verify the product. If so then crack on.....


 A trusted source can still have fake or s**t gear and not even know it.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> No idea, never used them.
> 
> Depends, as I stated depends if you trust your source on not and can verify the product. If so then crack on.....


 I'm not here to argue. So i'll just sat this. Unless you source owns the lab he is assuming he is getting good stuff. If you source owns the lab he is assuming his raws are good. If you source owns the lab and get's raws which are 100% guaranteed to be good - your source is talking s**t. Even legit big pharma have product recalls. Usually down to something silly like labelling. But it can and does happen.

Steroids are hormones and should be stored in a certain way. So even if it left the factory/bedroom whatever in tip top condition - by the time you get it or use it you might be out of luck. Just my opinion.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I've had some of the fake Infiniti early last year, me and that particular source had murder over it, and we don't speak anymore, even though he may not have known he could of handled my compliant a lot better than he did!! [email protected]!! Although the tren did send my head a bit funny the test was Defo bunk


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sammym said:


> Bingo.
> 
> There was a recent thread about people asking if anyone had ever had bunk gear. The resounding answer is no (with limited exceptions).
> 
> ...


 As stated above in a previous post I was shut down on a Deca cycle due to a bunk vial of test at the start of the year, not a fun experience to say the least. Personally it has made me more cautious. I would not call that marketing, but I see your point for the majority.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> As stated above in a previous post I was shut down on a Deca cycle due to a bunk vial of test at the start of the year. Personally it has made me more cautious. I would not call that marketing, but I see your point for the majority.


 In your position I'd be the same.

It can and does happen. But you could have a prescription from a doctor and get bad drugs. It's rare but happens. All medicines and drugs are batch tested (if they are pharmacuitical grade) - but occasionally small things slip through. It's very rare though in real pharmaceutical companies. UGL's I'm going to guess don't batch test. And if they did I can't see them destroying the batch because it falls outside of tolerances.

For me it's not a big enough risk to lose sleep or get worried about. If I got some bad test E I could be shut down. And I'd buy some test prop and fix it quickly. The idea of paying loads more for pharma grade test which is imported from india etc isn't worth it for me. But I'm tight, and begrudge spending money on a haircut because it grows back.

Also I wasn't referring to someone like you. You give a specific example and actually post about other stuff. It was a general comment lol - I hadn't even read your post.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

IGotTekkers said:


> A trusted source can still have fake or s**t gear and not even know it.


 Would be dependant on the seller and the products in question. Personally I have never heard of or seen fake pharmacom, unigen or alpha, concerning the oils at least...... Could be wrong though.



sammym said:


> *I'm not here to argue*. So i'll just sat this. Unless you source owns the lab he is assuming he is getting good stuff. If you source owns the lab he is assuming his raws are good. If you source owns the lab and get's raws which are 100% guaranteed to be good - your source is talking s**t. Even legit big pharma have product recalls. Usually down to something silly like labelling. But it can and does happen.
> 
> Steroids are hormones and should be stored in a certain way. So even if it left the factory/bedroom whatever in tip top condition - by the time you get it or use it you might be out of luck. Just my opinion.


 Yet your posing an argument none the less. But point taken. 

I understand that companies may make mistakes and have recalls though. Just look at the underfilled alpha amps doing the rounds. Even top end producers can make mistakes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

sammym said:


> In your position I'd be the same.
> 
> It can and does happen. But you could have a prescription from a doctor and get bad drugs. It's rare but happens. All medicines and drugs are batch tested (if they are pharmacuitical grade) - but occasionally small things slip through. It's very rare though in real pharmaceutical companies. UGL's I'm going to guess don't batch test. And if they did I can't see them destroying the batch because it falls outside of tolerances.
> 
> ...


 I see your point, I'm just overly anal with things like this TBH. Each to their own though I guess.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Yet your posing an argument none the less. But point taken.
> 
> I understand that companies may make mistakes and have recalls though. Just look at the underfilled alpha amps doing the rounds. Even top end producers can make mistakes.


 I'm just an internet gob shite :thumb .


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

sammym said:


> In your position I'd be the same.
> 
> It can and does happen. But you could have a prescription from a doctor and get bad drugs. It's rare but happens. All medicines and drugs are batch tested (if they are pharmacuitical grade) - but occasionally small things slip through. It's very rare though in real pharmaceutical companies. UGL's I'm going to guess don't batch test. And if they did I can't see them destroying the batch because it falls outside of tolerances.
> 
> ...


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> I have the fakes, I look fu**ing awesome.


 lmao very true banzi :') must be working, seen your prep picks btw mate looking freaky! good luck in the show


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

little_johnson said:


> lmao very true banzi :') must be working, seen your prep picks btw mate looking freaky! good luck in the show


 was last week mate, got 4th


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

banzi said:


> was last week mate, got 4th


 my bad i'm behind on the times, well done anyway mate


----------



## Wallis (Apr 11, 2016)

banzi said:


> was last week mate, got 4th


 May the 4th be with you

Soz lol


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> A trusted source can still have fake or s**t gear and not even know it.


 Like the bunk sopharma clen taylor made sell!!


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Like the bunk sopharma clen taylor made sell!!


 Why is it bunk?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Like the bunk sopharma clen taylor made sell!!


 TBF I know a couple of people it has worked for, it also has the purple writing on the blister packs, not the black, lending to the idea they are legit. I have yet to see them with my own eyes though, probably will at some point..........


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> TBF I know a couple of people it has worked for, it also has the purple writing on the blister packs, not the black, lending to the idea they are legit. I have yet to see them with my own eyes though, probably will at some point..........


 I was shaking today off 140mcg only mild shakes but I've lost she's loads of fat last 2 weeks or so on it. Done no cardio whatsoever. I put 20mcg in Mrs drink see if she says anything lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> I put 20mcg in Mrs drink see if she says anything lol


 What if she had a heart attack?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> What if she had a heart attack?


 Would need to have a heart first


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> I was shaking today off 140mcg only mild shakes but I've lost she's loads of fat last 2 weeks or so on it. Done no cardio whatsoever. *I put 20mcg in Mrs drink see if she says anything* lol


 That is the most f**ked up thing I have heard you say. lol

Can you PM me pics of the clen or email since you don't know how to attach a file? lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> That is the most f**ked up thing I have heard you say. lol
> 
> Can you PM me pics of the clen or email since you don't know how to attach a file? lol


 Will send them shortly, I'm guessing @DORIAN is possibly not a fan of TM


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Why is it bunk?


 Coz it doesn't work mate. The wife has used clen 3 times before. SB LABS. shaking like mad on 40 with good weight loss.no effects or weight loss on 100 of these in 2 weeks


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Will send them shortly, I'm guessing @DORIAN is possibly not a fan of TM





RoidsR-us said:


> Will send them shortly, I'm guessing @DORIAN is possibly not a fan of TM


 Dorian doesn't have any opinion on taylor made as he has never used  this is not a dig at taylor made own products. Any one could be duped with fakes


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> TBF I know a couple of people it has worked for, it also has the purple writing on the blister packs, not the black, lending to the idea they are legit. I have yet to see them with my own eyes though, probably will at some point..........


 From taylor made site mate?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Coz it doesn't work mate. The wife has used clen 3 times before. SB LABS. shaking like mad on 40 with good weight loss.no effects or weight loss on 100 of these in 2 weeks


 I'm using the clen, I don't shake on clen as a rule, I've dropped 3-4% bf and I'm warm constantly, cramps in neck and side. Shake when injecting a bit. I'd say they gtg. There's my batch I started 40mcg ramped upto 140 now so not massive doses.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> From taylor made site mate?


 Mine are from their site


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm using the clen, I don't shake on clen as a rule, I've dropped 3-4% bf and I'm warm constantly, cramps in neck and side. Shake when injecting a bit. I'd say they gtg. There's my batch I started 40mcg ramped upto 140 now so not massive doses.[IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 127596
> 
> ...


 Look the same only hers expire 01/2017


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Mine are from their site


 Don't know what the problem is then mate. She says she feels nothing. She's got some Pharma T 3 of my source I always use think she gonna go on them


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Don't know what the problem is then mate. She says she feels nothing. She's got some Pharma T 3 of my source I always use think she gonna go on them [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=8e3e51f7e6e8d5c04b4cdd157298102a0c177e005ca66a52f85bb2264da886ef[/IMG]


 God knows but certainly helped me or it's all in my head lol. Can't deny the cramps thou.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Coz it doesn't work mate. The wife has used clen 3 times before. SB LABS. shaking like mad on 40 with good weight loss.no effects or weight loss on 100 of these in 2 weeks


 You are aware most UGL clen is probably dosed at twice the normal amount? I use 60mcg PWO instead of coffee occasionally, pharma grade no problem, if I touch a single 40mcg tab of the Chinese stuff I shake like a leaf. I can post pics of both if you need me to prove it, the stuff I have looks identical to the packaging @RoidsR-us has and personally would vouch for his opinion. But bottom line just because you do not shake from clen it does not mean to say it is bunk. What was her diet? Did you look at that? At the end of the day it is only a 10% maximum increase in metabolism you are going to see from it. A single chocolate bar can offset these results in a females diet.



DORIAN said:


> From taylor made site mate?


 Yes, from TM site, although I am yet to personally try it, the only thing I am using from there ATM is the Var, I will see how this pans out myself, have got some EQ to try for shits and giggles also. Thought I would give it a crack after seeing how the clen was working, but you think otherwise? Do you have pics so I can see? I have used enough pharma clen to know from looking at it.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> You are aware most UGL clen is probably dosed at twice the normal amount? I use 60mcg PWO instead of coffee occasionally, pharma grade no problem, if I touch a single 40mcg tab of the Chinese stuff I shake like a leaf. I can post pics of both if you need me to prove it, the stuff I have looks identical to the packaging @RoidsR-us has and personally would vouch for his opinion. But bottom line just because you do not shake from clen it does not mean to say it is bunk. What was her diet? Did you look at that? At the end of the day it is only a 10% maximum increase in metabolism you are going to see from it. A single chocolate bar can offset these results in a females diet.
> 
> Yes, from TM site, although I am yet to personally try it, the only thing I am using from there ATM is the Var, I will see how this pans out myself, have got some EQ to try for shits and giggles also. Thought I would give it a crack after seeing how the clen was working, but you think otherwise? Do you have pics so I can see? I have used enough pharma clen to know from looking at it.


 Would fakers put Brail on


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> You are aware most UGL clen is probably dosed at twice the normal amount? I use 60mcg PWO instead of coffee occasionally, pharma grade no problem, if I touch a single 40mcg tab of the Chinese stuff I shake like a leaf. I can post pics of both if you need me to prove it, the stuff I have looks identical to the packaging @RoidsR-us has and personally would vouch for his opinion. But bottom line just because you do not shake from clen it does not mean to say it is bunk. What was her diet? Did you look at that? At the end of the day it is only a 10% maximum increase in metabolism you are going to see from it. A single chocolate bar can offset these results in a females diet.
> 
> Yes, from TM site, although I am yet to personally try it, the only thing I am using from there ATM is the Var, I will see how this pans out myself, have got some EQ to try for shits and giggles also. Thought I would give it a crack after seeing how the clen was working, but you think otherwise? Do you have pics so I can see? I have used enough pharma clen to know from looking at it.


 Her diets been very good as we are on holiday soon. SB LABS is pharma though mate isn't it?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Her diets been very good as we are on holiday soon. SB LABS is pharma though mate isn't it?


 I'm no expert but I think it's UGL


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> I'm no expert but I think it's UGL


 Might be mate never took much notice I know it's from thailand


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Might be mate never took much notice I know it's from thailand


 Thai pharma whatever that means lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Her diets been very good as we are on holiday soon. SB LABS is pharma though mate isn't it?


 My mistake, was getting labs confused, it is not a generic UGL, it is Thai pharma, so probably dosed properly, but still not an actual pharma product, much like alpha in a sense, or body research. Post pics of the clen and I will have a look. I have been using pharma clen PWO for years now, i would be able to tell if they are fake.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> My mistake, was getting labs confused, it is not a generic UGL, it is Thai pharma, so probably dosed properly, but still not an actual pharma product, much like alpha in a sense, or body research. Post pics of the clen and I will have a look. I have been using pharma clen PWO for years now, i would be able to tell if they are fake.


 Can you tell me how to upload photos mate ?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Can you tell me how to upload photos mate ?


 Should be a little tab in the bottom left hand corner that says upload in the comment box. Or click to choose file.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Should be a little tab in the bottom left hand corner that says upload in the comment box. Or click to choose file.


 Or the click to chose files tab like in pic


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Should be a little tab in the bottom left hand corner that says upload in the comment box. Or click to choose file.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 127609
> 
> 
> View attachment 127610


 Take photo of front of blister pack


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Take photo of front of blister pack


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 127611


 Identical to mine just different exp date, came from same source so if we're faked surely have same exp date as fakers won't do different batches with dates surely


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Identical to mine just different exp date, came from same source so if we're faked surely have same exp date as fakers won't do different batches with dates surely


 That's a valid point. Somethings up mate they working for you just not her. Either that or SB where s**t hot.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've used Sopharma Clen before and it was legit but I have heard reviews of fake Sopharma Clen going about last year.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> That's a valid point. Somethings up mate they working for you just not her. Either that or SB where s**t hot.


 Take 140mcg yaself see what you think


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Take 140mcg yaself see what you think


 No!! I'm ok mate never done clen before. Feel ruff of just winny lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> No!! I'm ok mate never done clen before. Feel ruff of just winny lol


 Take 60 then lol it ain't bad


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> No!! I'm ok mate never done clen before. Feel ruff of just winny lol


 Have you contacted seller? Everyone knows there are some /lots fakes around. Have they offered a refund or replacement?

Ill probably never buy clen again. I'm just procrastinating from work. But you seem like a decent guy and from he limited dealing I've had with the sellers they seemed okay.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

sammym said:


> Have you contacted seller? Everyone knows there are some /lots fakes around. Have they offered a refund or replacement?
> 
> Ill probably never buy clen again. I'm just procrastinating from work. But you seem like a decent guy and from he limited dealing I've had with the sellers they seemed okay.


 No mate. Roids r us is using and they working? So not all are bad. But of other clen at less than half dose there was a big difference. Maybe a few dodgy packs


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> No mate. Roids r us is using and they working? So not all are bad. But of other clen at less than half dose there was a big difference. Maybe a few dodgy packs


 Send them me if they legit I will pay you whatever they cost


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

DORIAN said:


> No mate. Roids r us is using and they working? So not all are bad. But of other clen at less than half dose there was a big difference. Maybe a few dodgy packs


 I'd still let them know. Think about is this way - if it is dodgy packs they can test it (pop em) and take them off sale if they are crap. I'm sure they would rather that than be known as scammers. You can see on another thread here already people are doubting them now.

Yours have a different date so might be different. I think it's the right thing to do. You never know might get a result and a replacement. I am not saying this in a funy way (so don't take it like I'm having a go). But saying they are putting out rubbish without emailing them so they can fix it is a bit... out of order mate. Imagine at your work if rather than someone having a word and letting something be resolved people went on the internet and broadcasted you were s**t. lol.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

sammym said:


> I'd still let them know. Think about is this way - if it is dodgy packs they can test it (pop em) and take them off sale if they are crap. I'm sure they would rather that than be known as scammers. You can see on another thread here already people are doubting them now.
> 
> Yours have a different date so might be different. I think it's the right thing to do. You never know might get a result and a replacement. I am not saying this in a funy way (so don't take it like I'm having a go). But saying they are putting out rubbish without emailing them so they can fix it is a bit... out of order mate. Imagine at your work if rather than someone having a word and letting something be resolved people went on the internet and broadcasted you were s**t. lol.


 Well as of Tomoz I will be on their test e and will have bloods done in 6 weeks expecting to be off chart. The test I use now at 1ml e10d puts test >52nmo/l its pharma sus. Been on it for a long time now so will be able tell before bloods if any change


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

sammym said:


> I'd still let them know. Think about is this way - if it is dodgy packs they can test it (pop em) and take them off sale if they are crap. I'm sure they would rather that than be known as scammers. You can see on another thread here already people are doubting them now.
> 
> Yours have a different date so might be different. I think it's the right thing to do. You never know might get a result and a replacement. I am not saying this in a funy way (so don't take it like I'm having a go). But saying they are putting out rubbish without emailing them so they can fix it is a bit... out of order mate. Imagine at your work if rather than someone having a word and letting something be resolved people went on the internet and broadcasted you were s**t. lol.


 That's very true mate. Yes I think I will contact them then. Coz she says she feels nothing at all


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> That's very true mate. Yes I think I will contact them then. Coz she says she feels nothing at all


 Just been speaking to guys at TM, was ordering some products, I mentioned your dilemma, have you emailed them yet?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> Just been speaking to guys at TM, was ordering some products, I mentioned your dilemma, have you emailed them yet?


 What did they say? No haven't contacted em yet. I'm gonna take your advice and pop a few tomorrow before work. Wouldn't have bothered but you say they ok. So I will give them a try. She bought 4 boxes so there's plenty


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> What did they say? No haven't contacted em yet. I'm gonna take your advice and pop a few tomorrow before work. Wouldn't have bothered but you say they ok. So I will give them a try. She bought 4 boxes so there's plenty


 If you've never had, try 3, if nothing happens after few mins pop another 2-3


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> If you've never had, try 3, if nothing happens after few mins pop another 2-3


 A few minutes? Surely they don't work that quick do they?


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> A few minutes? Surely they don't work that quick do they?


 What mcg are they. Start off low and build up. Starting too high can leave you in a right mess.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> What mcg are they. Start off low and build up. Starting too high can leave you in a right mess.


 20s mate


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> 20s mate


 I'd suggest 40mcg day 1. if no obvious bad sides, go to 60mcg on day 2, up until a dose you feel it's working but can handle it. Sides usually go after a few days anyway.


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> I'd suggest 40mcg day 1. if no obvious bad sides, go to 60mcg on day 2, up until a dose you feel it's working but can handle it. Sides usually go after a few days anyway.


 I will try that then mate thanks


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> If you've never had, try 3, if nothing happens after few mins pop another 2-3


 You want him to add 40- 60mcg if nothing happens after a few minutes. Fvck me that's terrible advice.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Omen669 said:


> You want him to add 40- 60mcg if nothing happens after a few minutes. Fvck me that's terrible advice.


 He thinks there bunk, clen sides come really quick I find. Maybe that's just me though


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

Omen669 said:


> You want him to add 40- 60mcg if nothing happens after a few minutes. Fvck me that's terrible advice.





RoidsR-us said:


> He thinks there bunk, clen sides come really quick I find. Maybe that's just me though


 They won't have been broken down and absorbed in a few minutes tho. Also it's not me who thinks they are bunk


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Benny_01 said:


> I've had some of the fake Infiniti early last year, me and that particular source had murder over it, and we don't speak anymore, even though he may not have known he could of handled my compliant a lot better than he did!! [email protected]!! Although the tren did send my head a bit funny the test was Defo bunk


 Did your source check out on the infiniti website as legit?


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> They won't have been broken down and absorbed in a few minutes tho. Also it's not me who thinks they are bunk


 Everyone I've spoke to says they feel effects within 10-15 mins. Maybe it's psychological lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 127611


 Those are legit. If you really think they are bunk though I'll take them. :whistling:


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> Those are legit. If you really think they are bunk though I'll take them. :whistling:


 Ditto


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Oldnewb said:


> Did your source check out on the infiniti website as legit?


 It was a local source pal so i can't comment as I don't know


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> Ditto


 A fight it is.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> View attachment 127611



View attachment IMG_0547.JPG


This is an old one from a few years ago of mine, I got a s**t load cheap and have been hoarding them. Looks the same.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> View attachment 127745
> 
> 
> This is an old one from a few years ago of mine, I got a s**t load cheap and have been hoarding them. Looks the same.


 Clen clen clen clenbutetol


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I've run various different types of clen recently and can confirm the following:

Sopharma = sh*t

Alpha Pharma = pretty good

SB Labs = awesome!

120mcg of SB Labs had me shaking like crazy even after almost 2 weeks, Alpha takes a little more but I would agree with the above in that it's likely the SB Labs is overdosed. I also have mates who have used both and they get some weird side effects from the SB Labs, like ridiculous anxiety and one of them got a rash, but not off the Alpha or Chinese?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If you need 120 mcg of clen

Is no dosed properly


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

synthasize said:


> I've run various different types of clen recently and can confirm the following:
> 
> Sopharma = sh*t
> 
> ...


 What you mean is that UGL is overdosed so feels better than pharma which is more likely accurately dosed. Lots of fake sopharma about but get real stuff you be fine. Your not supposed to shake like a leaf on clen, that means gor having too much. Why do ppl want to shake lol


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RoidsR-us said:


> What you mean is that UGL is overdosed so feels better than pharma which is more likely accurately dosed. Lots of fake sopharma about but get real stuff you be fine. Your not supposed to shake like a leaf on clen, that means gor having too much. Why do ppl want to shake lol


 That's what people on this forum are like, they judge the effectiveness of a compound based on the side effects they're getting.

"I had a heart attack and can't stop shaking, this Clen is great!"

"Haven't slept for 4 days and just beat the f**k out of my girlfriend, best Tren I've ever had!"


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> That's what people on this forum are like, they judge the effectiveness of a compound based on the side effects they're getting.
> 
> "I had a heart attack and can't stop shaking, this Clen is great!"
> 
> "Haven't slept for 4 days and just beat the f**k out of my girlfriend, best Tren I've ever had!"


 Lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> That's what people on this forum are like, they judge the effectiveness of a compound based on the side effects they're getting.
> 
> "I had a heart attack and can't stop shaking, this Clen is great!"
> 
> "Haven't slept for 4 days and just beat the f**k out of my girlfriend, best Tren I've ever had!"


 I took clen lost bf% but didn't shake it must be bunk lol


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

@DORIAN did you try the clen?


----------



## DORIAN (Feb 8, 2011)

RoidsR-us said:


> @DORIAN did you try the clen?


 Yeah could definitely feel something. I was a touch warmer. And agitated. So yeah must be my lass. They haven't done anything for her. I'm thinking her last stuff could of been really strong. So apologies to taylor made 

I should try before I speak my bad sorry


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

DORIAN said:


> Yeah could definitely feel something. I was a touch warmer. And agitated. So yeah must be my lass. They haven't done anything for her. I'm thinking her last stuff could of been really strong. So apologies to taylor made
> 
> I should try before I speak my bad sorry


 How many did you have? I've ordered 2 more boxes myself I think it's spot on, I don't want overdosed stuff I like to know that 120mcg is 120mcg not 320 and cardiac arrest lol


----------



## KI201 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just checking thoughts on these? Look legit to me, but I just realised that Deca 100 isn't even listed as one of their products on the old webiste (pre-SIS).


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

I recently took delivery of some Infiniti Var.

The first bottle was Sis labelled, looked excellent and after finishing the bottle I'm sure they're legit.

Opened the second bottle today which is labelled Infiniti. The pills are a dark blue and leave a blue stain on your fingers after handling them. Got me concerned they're bunk.

Surely they shouldn't be like this?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if your infiniti has the hologram, blue top and seal on the box it is legit


----------



## KI201 (Mar 5, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> if your infiniti has the hologram, blue top and seal on the box it is legit


 I figured it had to be. Epicly impressive job if it was fake...


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

gazd83 said:


> I recently took delivery of some Infiniti Var.
> 
> The first bottle was Sis labelled, looked excellent and after finishing the bottle I'm sure they're legit.
> 
> ...


 Why would the fact the pills are blue make you think it was bunk, lmao?


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

It's not the fact they're blue, it's the fact the colouring seems to run very easily.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

gazd83 said:


> It's not the fact they're blue, it's the fact the colouring seems to run very easily.


 It'll be fine mate. If you liked the SIS stuff you'll like the Infiniti stuff, it's the same thing in different packaging.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

gazd83 said:


> It's not the fact they're blue, it's the fact the colouring seems to run very easily.


 This is common with infiniti var mate I had same thing


----------



## gazd83 (Aug 8, 2016)

didless said:


> This is common with infiniti var mate I had same thing


 Cool.

Seemed strange to me but certainly getting the pumps and cramps etc from them. To the point that if I stretch and yawn I get cramp in my ribs haha. My legs actually ache walking up the 46 steps to the gym at the moment.


----------

